# WoW Classic: Der Aufstieg des Blutgottes - Trailer für Zul'Gurub



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *WoW Classic: Der Aufstieg des Blutgottes - Trailer für Zul'Gurub* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *WoW Classic: Der Aufstieg des Blutgottes - Trailer für Zul'Gurub*


----------



## Basileukum (21. April 2020)

Super, muß ich auch mal noch reinschauen. Dropt zwar nix mehr sinnvolles, aber interessern würde es mich.

PS: Au Mann, einlogen spart die Werbung vor dem Video *klatsch*, das ist echt ne feine Beigabe.


----------

